# Turkey double??? how many have done it??



## Biggsy (Apr 9, 2008)

My brother and I were sitting together when 4 jakes crossed in front of us. My brother said wait till two are next to each other and get two at once, one for each of us. Two of them lined up and my brother let me take the shot and they both went down. We were both tagged out with one shot and he was just as happy to take a bird home and we got some good family pictures too. Unfortunately thats still his only gobbler even though he hunts every spring, I should have let him take the shot since I have shot quite a few.:sad::lol:

Biggsy:coolgleam


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

UMM, not trying to be a jerk, but thats not something id be posting on an open forum. Thats highly illegal, just so you know. Could get yourself into some big time trouble.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes sir I would delete that confession to violating. We've doubled a number of times but the one I'll never forget was with my Dad and my oldest boy who was 12 at the time. Neither of them had ever got a turkey. Had birds fly in off the roost right at daylight. Two shots and no birds. Couple of hours later a small flock came in and they both got their first birds together. Sure do miss those days.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Sounds like there are quite a few guys who need to learn to bow hunt turkeys. "Well I lined up about 4 of the critters and let my 2 ounces of lead fly" If you can't gun hunt a turkey in michigan, you are really doing something wrong. There is actually some skill involved in bow hunting.  :evil:


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

One time.
Opening day three years ago a buddy and I took out my brother for his first time. We called in a tom and in an hour his season was done. We went and grabbed some breakfast and went to another farm. Called in three long beards and my buddy and I were going to shoot on a count of three. We were in a tent blind with my brother filming in the middle, my buddy said one.....two....BOOM...OOPS I shot early lol. Well he shoots misses and the one tom through all this commotion came running back and started attacking my dead bird. My friend unzipped the tent door and blasted him on the spot. Two down I will never forget that day it was one of my most memorable hunting experiences.


----------



## Molson (Apr 18, 2003)

Ieatantlers said:


> Sounds like there are quite a few guys who need to learn to bow hunt turkeys. "Well I lined up about 4 of the critters and let my 2 ounces of lead fly" If you can't gun hunt a turkey in michigan, you are really doing something wrong. There is actually some skill involved in bow hunting.  :evil:



and thanks again for your insight


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

No problem, any time. I just don't understand...are you saying you condone some of the activities that are mentioned in this thread? Three turkeys with one shot? Two jakes shot by one person and tagged by another? I can't even rag on people for admitting on a public forum to illegal activities?



Biggsy said:


> My brother and I were sitting together when 4 jakes crossed in front of us. My brother said wait till two are next to each other and get two at once, one for each of us. Two of them lined up and my brother let me take the shot and they both went down. We were both tagged out with one shot and he was just as happy to take a bird home and we got some good family pictures too. Unfortunately thats still his only gobbler even though he hunts every spring, I should have let him take the shot since I have shot quite a few.
> 
> Biggsy





duxdog said:


> I was guiding a guy about 7 years ago on his first hunt. I called in three Toms together all with 10 inch beards. I told him to wait til they were seperated and pick one out. He shot and got all three.


----------

